
How to get an app logo designed for $42 on Fiverr - atomgiant
http://burstcommerce.com/shopify-app-logo-banner-fiverr/
======
Raphmedia
Relevant: "What Kind of Logo Do You Get for $5?" [https://medium.com/swlh/in-
the-past-couple-years-startups-ha...](https://medium.com/swlh/in-the-past-
couple-years-startups-have-started-realizing-that-good-design-can-make-the-
difference-2fdeb90d390a#.625swmivu)

~~~
huac
Yo, those original logo designs weren't horrible - the colors and fonts are
questionable but the actual logo itself is reasonable!

------
tclancy
Well, if I ever want to abuse a designer, now I know where to turn. Thanks!

~~~
brianwawok
Hah I thought that on one hand, but on the other hand the initial logo had
some issues. What is a fair revision request count for a $42 logo? Maybe 1?

